# Beginning canning



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

I want to start canning. 
Can anyone recommend a good brand of canner? 
Some ideas to can for beginners?
And any advice from your previous canning experiences.
Thank you.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Pick up the Ball canning book. It will walk you through A-Z. Start with something easy like tomatoes (the acid makes it partially self-preserving) then move up to Jelly or sauce (lots more prep work, but still self preserving).

Don't cut back on sugar or salt or vinegar in the recipe. These things are needed to help preserve the food. Even substituting a different fruit can change the amount of pectin or moisture in the end result, so stick to the recipes. (Ok, I break this rule all the time, adjusting spices other than salt or making more brine if my tomatoes are too dry, but in general it's best not to stray far.)

You can get a decent canner in a garage sale, get the seals tested by the co-operative extension office and replace the seals if needed. Make sure it has a rack to keep jars up off the bottom of the canner, some used ones are missing racks.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Great! Thank you.


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

I would start with things you can process in a water bath canner. Tomatoes, jams & jellies, applesauce. Ball Blue Book will outline it for you. Then once you are comfortable with that you can move on to Pressure Canning. Have fun!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Actually, salt is optional now for most home pressure canned products according to the National Center for Home Food Preservation site:
http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/usda/GUIDE%204%20Home%20Can.pdf

Don't know about bwb. I pressure can.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree with Danaus29 regarding the salt. Except for curing, salt is just a flavor enhancer.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Salt is also required for safe fermentation. Salt controls which microorganisms can live in the culture. (Not 100%, but it excludes some nasties.) So sauerkraut, fermented pickles, etc need the salt levels called for in the recipe.

In Jam the sugar is critical, in tomato sauce it's not, but for a newbie it's better to just follow the recipes and learn about the whys and what can be tinkered with when later.

(Even sugar in jam can be messed with, with enough pectin and lemon juice, but that's an advanced topic.)


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

We should also probably point out that older recipes may have the wrong vinegar amounts, as modern vinegar is weaker than they used to make it. Be leery of any old recipes that use vinegar as a preservative.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

For canning - A water bath canner is affordable at places like walmart. Apple pie filling, apple sauce, jams/jellies, relishes, pickles, etc can be done in a water bath canner. Here is a link to what a typical one looks like http://www.amazon.com/Granite-0707-1-Porcelain-Water-Bath-21-5-Quart/dp/B0001UZL8A

If you want a pressure canner, then I would recommend an All American pressure canner. I have the model 921 and like it. It is well built and will do the job for a long time. Here is a link to what they look like - http://www.amazon.com/All-American-921-2-Quart-Pressure/dp/B00004S88Z The nice thing about the All American is that there are no rubber rings/gaskets between the lid and pot. Plus, if it matters (to some it does, to some it doesn't), the All American's are made in Wisconsin.

The Ball Blue book is like the bible of canning. There is another book by ball (The Complete Book of Home Preserving (??)) with other recipes, and a few other canning books out there too.

If you want something easy - I could post a thread with pictures showing how to make chunky apple sauce (my young 'uns even helped  ). 

If you decide to make apple pie filling (or another recipe) - if a recipe calls for corn starch (many apple pie filling recipes do) then don't use regular corn starch as they say it isn't safe for canning. I use Ultra Gel - here is a link to what the package looks like http://www.amazon.com/Cornabys-Ultra-Gel-Gluten-Free-Thickener/dp/B00910LUQS You can also use Clearjel - but I use the ultra gel as it is non-gmo (it matters to some but not to others  ).

Welcome to the world of canning. :thumb:


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for all the links and opinions. I'll be on the search for likely a warm bath canner to begin.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Jaime918 said:


> Thank you for all the links and opinions. I'll be on the search for likely a *warm* bath canner to begin.


ummmm.....make that a boiling water bath canner.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

First, Hurray and awesome for you for wanting to start canning. 

Yup, get that Ball book.

Then stop by garage sales & second hand stores 'til you find an old pressure canner. Be sure the lid fits firmly. Probably cost you five bucks, a new one is $150. Don't forget to sneak a peek for used canning jars, a canning funnel, tongs for pulling hot jars.

Now go to your hardware store, get the rubber seal that fits your lid and a new pressure gauge. You're all set with equipment.

When you find something you want to can, carefully follow the instructions in the Ball canning book.

It's easy peasy and sooooo satisfying to see your own home canned food on the shelf. 

Just go for it and keep us posted.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

suitcase_sally said:


> ummmm.....make that a boiling water bath canner.


Thanks.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

LonelyNorthwind said:


> First, Hurray and awesome for you for wanting to start canning.
> 
> Yup, get that Ball book.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm excited. I haven't had any luck finding any used, just the jars. Will probably have to buy it new,


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

When you're just starting out, I would suggest a Mirro canner. A 12 qt. model will do 10 pints or 7 quarts at a time and only cost you about $65, whereas an All American of the same size will run about three times as much.

One of the best things about the Mirro is that you don't have to deal with a gauge that is constantly having to be recalibrated. The Mirro works with a weight and they never have to be recalibrated.

I have 6 canners - three 12 quart Mirros, will do 7 qts, 10 regular mouth pints or 13 half-pints each,

Two 22 qt Mirros will do 7 quarts, 20 pints or 38 half-pints each,

and a large Presto (not sure of size). I prefer the Mirros (could you guess?)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I paid $25 for my Mirro canner at a yard sale. Had to replace the gasket but that was less than $20 for two. 

Gauges are supposed to be tested and calibrated regularly. In some places you'll have no problem getting that done. In other places nobody has any idea what a pressure canner gauge is.

Watch the prices of second-hand jars. I've seen them for as little as a quarter each to $1 and more each. I can't understand why anyone would think $1 each with no lid and ring is a better deal than 12 jars for $10 brand new at the store.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Goodwill sells jars for $1 each. Go figure!

I've been using the same gasket in my Mirro for about 32 years. Still good and pliable.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Jaime918 said:


> Thank you. I'm excited. I haven't had any luck finding any used, just the jars. Will probably have to buy it new,


Put an advertisement up in your local church bulletin board, laundry mat, pet store and even the newpaper, especially if you have a "shopper" type paper. Many people, especially older people, don't have the desire to can any more and will give you for free or very cheap, their canners. I've found several at the auction in my area.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

SS is your gasket the grey one? Mine was. Tried it before actually canning with it, good thing because it leaked like crazy.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I would second sniper69's comment on the All American for a pressure canner. He/she stated some of the reasons why it is worth the cost, an additional one is the duplication of the pressure gauge and the weight. I thought it was redundant at first, but now I count on it/them.

I don't know where you are in Indiana, but if you would like company when you get started, I live about an hour s/w of Indianapolis and would be glad to help. I'm in the middle of some recuperation right now, but should be good to go after the holidays. This is the perfect time of year to be canning meats and beans in a pressure canner. You can get a great head start on filling your pantry before you even plant your garden. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Marilyn said:


> I would second sniper69's comment on the All American for a pressure canner. He/she stated some of the reasons why it is worth the cost, an additional one is the duplication of the pressure gauge and the weight. I thought it was redundant at first, but now I count on it/them.
> 
> I don't know where you are in Indiana, but if you would like company when you get started, I live about an hour s/w of Indianapolis and would be glad to help. I'm in the middle of some recuperation right now, but should be good to go after the holidays. This is the perfect time of year to be canning meats and beans in a pressure canner. You can get a great head start on filling your pantry before you even plant your garden.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


That could be possible. You aren't far from me. I'm in Monroe county.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

The offer's open, Jaime, and sounds like fun. If you don't have a pressure canner by that time, I will bring mine down so we can use it and you can see what you think of it - or if you prefer, you can bring stuff to can here. Whichever is easier.

In the meantime, I think you're doing the best thing by snatching up canning jars whenever you see them. I second the suggestion to post your interest on bulletin boards at senior centers, libraries, grocery stores, etc. I think there are probably hundreds of thousands of unused canning jars just setting in garages, sheds, cellars, etc., just waiting for someone to need them. The going rate at auction is probably $1-2 doz! Sometimes it takes some effort to get them cleaned up, but well worth it. I love using my older jars, sometimes I can get downright emotional thinking about all of the women before me doing the very same thing with the very same jars. (one's mind can really wander during a canning session 

If you do decide to look into the All American, the 921 model will hold 7 qts or 14-18 pts in a single load (pt variation depends on reg vs wide mouth jars). 

I will PM my phone number to you, and we can talk after the holidays. In the meantime, if you want to put up any meat, start stocking up when you see a sale. I normally purchase my dried beans in bulk online, but I know that BloomingFoods will order for you, too.

Cheers


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Great!! Sounds exciting. I'll save your number!!
I will try placing an ad like recommended. 
I'm still trying to get the hubby on my side. He thinks its dumb.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Jaime918 said:


> Great!! Sounds exciting. I'll save your number!!
> I will try placing an ad like recommended.
> I'm still trying to get the hubby on my side. He thinks its dumb.


If it makes it any easier to convince him, I'm a guy and enjoy canning - and I know of many guys that either do all the canning or help their wife with canning. For me, I do all the canning (except where I have my kids help me) and my wife tolerates it, lol.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm more into doing things myself and he thinks a lot of its a hassle. The thinks I'm getting ahead of myself with a large garden planned and getting chickens in the spring.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Your hubby will totally be on your side once he tastes your homemade canned chili or stew! My DH thought I was a little nuts too, then he realized how great it is to have "meals in a jar" and beef ready to throw in soups or burritos. 

In the long run it saves money. Buying beans in bulk and canning them is far superior to anything you buy in the store (and Marilyn is the bean canning guru at HT!). Buying meats in bulk on sale and canning them is so cost-effective. I have not done a cost breakdown on vegetable gardening, for us it is worth every penny as we can't get decent vegetables near us and eating your home grown food is priceless! 

As for canners, I'm glad I started with my AA, it will last a lifetime. If money is tight, a Mirro or Presto would still be a good place to start. I started pressure canning before water bath canning. I water bath once or twice a year and pressure can all year. If you want to can real food (not just jams and pickles) you need a pressure canner.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

My hubby knows me well, if he thinks I'm biting off more than I can chew I scale back my plans some. But I love trying new things...


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Do some easy but yummy stuff over the winter (love canning in the winter! warms the house right up) Like some nice chunky cinnamon applesauce, or jams made from fruit on sale or even frozen fruit on sale! There are also some easy recipes in that ball book for things like apple pie filling YUM! etc Don't worry, he will get on board eventually. Remember, the cost of your jars is very low when you realize that you can use them over and over again. Buying lids is reasonable and you can find some great deals. Glad to have you joining the forces of those who can their own foods. The taste, quality, savings and chemical-free factor will totally make this a win-win for your family.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

I think he'll eventually change his mind. 
I plan to post an ad for a canner after Thanksgiving because it a busy time of year for most people between feeding family and black Friday shopping. 
I really love and appreciate all the helpful tips and advice on canners, jars and good starters.
Such a kind and welcoming forum.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

The water bath canners aren't expensive, but you can use a large pot. You need to have a rack for the bottom to keep the jars up off the bottom of the pot so they don't break and the pot needs to be tall enough that you can have an inch of water over the top of your jars and the pot needs a lid that fits well. If you don't have a rack you can use small mouth rings on the bottom to make a rack. My mother in law canned this way all last summer when she couldn't find her canner. 

No substitute for a pressure canner, though you can use the rings in place of a missing rack.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Jaime: what are some of your dh's favorite foods? Maybe we can start with something that he especially likes....

It will be nice to have his support at some time because canning will affect him - most notably in a change of routine if you do much in large batches. He might surprise you and get interested in the whole process.

My husband really surprised me when I opened the All American. It looked like the "vessels" that he had seen at Eli Lilly. He was very impressed, and since then has stepped up from time to time when I needed help.

When it comes to purchasing the flat lids, there is an Amish store in Orange County that sells generic lids by the sleeve, about a yard long! Great price, generous rubber compound. I only wish I could tell you how to get there  All I can say is that it's west of 37! I seem to wander aimlessly and eventually find it somehow. No electrical power in the the little store, I must remember to bring a flashlight because once you get away from the windows, it's hard to see!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Vosey, for the nice compliment. I was in a penny-pincher mood when I first started canning beans. A co-worker shared a baked bean sort of recipe that called for two cans each of about 5 different kinds of beans. The second time I bought all of those beans, I decided that there wouldn't be a third 

Haven't looked back ever since.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

He enjoys just about anything sweet. Haha. He likes chili, spaghetti, pizza, mushrooms, steak, chicken and noodles, most veggies. I've just recently gotten better at cooking so our variety is slowly expanding. Kinda picky really but will usually try something new as long as there are no onions. Haha. 
I think when he see all the goodies he'll have access to he'll change his mind. He tends to lend a hand when asked even if its something he doesn't really care for.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'll have to try to find it. Sounds neat.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Jaime918 said:


> He enjoys just about anything sweet. Haha. He likes chili, spaghetti, pizza, mushrooms, steak, chicken and noodles, most veggies. I've just recently gotten better at cooking so our variety is slowly expanding. Kinda picky really but will usually try something new as long as there are no onions. Haha.
> I think when he see all the goodies he'll have access to he'll change his mind. He tends to lend a hand when asked even if its something he doesn't really care for.


We could can up some homemade chili beans that compete very well with Brooks...
If that sounds good to you, order some dry pinto or dark kidney beans. Either one works very well with the recipe.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Jaime918 said:


> I'll have to try to find it. Sounds neat.


It is a really neat little store. If you decide to go exploring, there used to be a little handpainted sign for a tack shop on the west side of 37, pointing west. That was the best route; unfortunately, I could not find the sign after road construction, so I just kept driving around...........ended up coming upon the store, but from the opposite direction of any other trip! It's not too far from Orleans.

P.S. Don't forget a flashlight


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Jaime918 said:


> Great!! Sounds exciting. I'll save your number!!
> I will try placing an ad like recommended.
> I'm still trying to get the hubby on my side. He thinks its dumb.


My Hubby is one of the biggest ********  and he is the one who got me into canning-!! LOL- I showed an interest- and now we can and dehydrate everything! His Dad is where he learned it- we use an outdoor turkey fryer with the hot water bathing
tell him he can sit with a cigar while wating for the time to go off 

Check out Pick Your Own . Org that website is amazing and follows all the Blue book guide lines


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Becka03 said:


> My Hubby is one of the biggest ********  and he is the one who got me into canning-!! LOL- I showed an interest- and now we can and dehydrate everything! His Dad is where he learned it- we use an outdoor turkey fryer with the hot water bathing
> tell him he can sit with a cigar while wating for the time to go off
> 
> Check out Pick Your Own . Org that website is amazing and follows all the Blue book guide lines


My hubby is a big ole city boy. Lol. He's slowly coming to my side. Haha. Dehydrating will be my next one. He loves jerky so I don't think he'll have a problem there. Lol


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Jaime918 said:


> My hubby is a big ole city boy. Lol. He's slowly coming to my side. Haha. Dehydrating will be my next one. He loves jerky so I don't think he'll have a problem there. Lol


If he is a city boy- my suggestion would be asking for a dehydrator for Christmas- so you can make him jerky- my DH loves loves Jerky- I got him on pintrest to find jerky recipes and smoker recipes- he loves using his smoker and helping me with the dehydrator! LOL- get him hooked on those things and it helps you- and you save save save!

including your spouse means ensuring you have a hobby you both will love having together- encouragement- during the recipe trials- and you will have a wonderful experience!
Dh and I garden together- can,dehydrate,preserve everything- and we do these things together- it can be a fun ,bonding and relationship strengthening experience!


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm a beginner canner, too, although I started last summer with a water bath canner and then graduated this year to a pressure canner. I recently made bean soup and pea soup and canned individual servings for lunches. Way better than what you get in the store. 

Then yesterday I made turkey broth with the bones from the Thanksgiving turkey and canned turkey soup. I was so excited!

I did start out buying new jars at the store and used those sticky labels you get, but they're difficult to get off the jar. Now I label my lids. Also, I was talking to a friend about learning to can and she brought over some jars for me, even a box of brand new quart jars. So just get the word out and someone's unused jars may find their way to you.

Good luck - canning is so much fun.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm very excited to try canning. I've gotten the hubby on my side a little more. He has been looking at canners with me. 
I'm so excited that Marilyn has so graciously offered to help me. I think hands on is always better than learning from a book. Haha. I don't know anyone who cans and all second hand jars I find are outrageous. So I'll likely just buy them new. 
Does anyone know if the water soluble labels work well?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Someone here on HT taught me about some great (and CHEAP) water-soluble labels. Just cut plain paper into the size you want, write your information in ballpoint pen, then slip it through a saucer of milk and stick it on your jar. Wipe away the milk around the label and let the label dry. It will stay put until you run warm water on it or put it into your sink! Pretty amazing.

Most of the time though, I just write on the lid with a Sharpie


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

I like the plain paper and water idea. I do use the water-soluble labels and rather like them. They wash right off in the dishwasher or sink.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

That's seems really neat. Might try just out of curiosity but seems a little messy.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

I just use a sharpie on the lid and don't use labels. I write the date (year or month and year) an item was canned, the name of the item, and then if I'm doing multiple batches of something then I'll put a little 1, 2, 3 , etc on the lid so I know what batch an item is from. I tried labels in the past and hated having to clean them off jars. 

The paper and milk trick sounds interesting though. I might have to try that on a few jars sometime.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Jamie918: You are not going to believe this! I was searching through my recipe box (big shoe box) and found a piece of paper with directions to the Amish store that sells the canning flat lids in bulk. It is owned by the Petersheim's, at the time this paper was printed, their hours were:
Mon 7 am - 4 pm
Tues 7 am - 6 pm
Wed closed
Thurs 7 am - 7 pm
Fri 7 am - 7 pm
Sat 7 am - 5 pm
Sun closed

Turn west on road 490 North (about 2 miles south of Orleans on Highway 37) **
Turn left at 3rd road, (300 West), toward Blacksmith Shop. Go 1/2 mi to Amish owned and operated Country Store and Blacksmith Shop. Watch for signs!

**I assume this sign is back up since Highway 37 was under construction so long ago.

I didn't even remember picking up this page!


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I've started using masking tape to write on, since I'm using tattlers more than regular lids.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Marilyn said:


> Jamie918: You are not going to believe this! I was searching through my recipe box (big shoe box) and found a piece of paper with directions to the Amish store that sells the canning flat lids in bulk. It is owned by the Petersheim's, at the time this paper was printed, their hours were:
> Mon 7 am - 4 pm
> Tues 7 am - 6 pm
> Wed closed
> ...


Great! Thank you. I will definitely have to check it out. Might try to beginning of next week. The blacksmith shop sounds like a neat place too.


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

I couldn't find 490 n. on a map, 500 n. would take me the same way wouldn't it?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, I'm sure it would, but that third road where you turn left might not go all the way through... When you are driving the route, see if maybe you can find it. If not, you will have an idea of far west and south you need to be, so may be able to just come across it the way I did on my last visit.

Don't forget your flashlight 
The canning lids were a little left of the entrance, then toward the center of the shop, and on the bottom shelf. They have refrigeration in a barn or something, so often have fresh butter, too. You just need to ask for it. Enjoy your exploration!


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

Great. I'm excited. I've visited little roadside stands like the one they have at the gas station at 67 and 231 but have never been to an actual store.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't believe you've been at 67 and 231 - I'm less than half an hour from there!

There are two additional Amish stores on 67, one just a couple of miles north of that intersection. It is the newest one in our area, turn right (east) at the white church with a steeple - before you would get to Cloverdale. The store is about 1/2 mile east of 67.

The other is much farther south, a little bit south of Freedom. It is much better established, run by a very friendly family


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

We used to have a property in Spencer and we would always use 67 for our trips to Indianapolis. I'll have to find the one near cloverdale. We like to go to cataract in the summer.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

If I get back there before you do, I will get mileage from the 67/231 intersection for you.

One thing I forgot to mention about the little store near Orleans is that across the road is a family that makes beautiful martin houses for sale. Hmmmm, one of those martin houses just might make a good Christmas gift for dh....


----------



## Jaime918 (Nov 1, 2014)

How neat. I love bird houses. And handmade is always better.  I just received some handmade ornaments I ordered off here yesterday. Hubby can't make his mind up for Christmas this year so I'm kinda winging it. Haha.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I use a sharpie and write directly on the jar. It comes right off with a "magic eraser" or a good scrub with a wash cloth.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Jaime, took a road trip to the Amish store near Orleans and though I would fill you in on what I learned.

First: the 490 vs 500 issue. This *must* be the result of the recent construction. The little street sign says 490 at the intersection with Hwy 37, but it magically becomes Road 500 after you are on it  The good news is that there is a huge green highway sign for Orangeville right before you come to the road. The bad news is that they did not have any bulk canning lids in stock and when I asked about their next shipment, he directed me to the bulk food store. Huh??, I didn't even know they had a bulk food store in the area --- and it's *very* easy to find. Just about 100' or so north of Road 490 is the Orleans Processing Plant on the opposite side of 37. Turn east there and the first farm you come to on your right (south) is the bulk food store. NO SIGNS. I just pulled in and started sticking my head in the first building when woman came out of her home to help me. Yes, they did have bulk lids in stock. I purchased a sleeve of reg mouth lids - 28.5 doz for $43. They also had wide mouth lids in stock for $46 a sleeve.

After you start building a supply of canning jars, you may find that you want to have wide mouth jars on hand for items such as corn, beans and meat. All of those items tend to leave a nasty little film on the jars and it's nice to be able to get your hand down inside those jars when washing them!


----------

